# OMT with ESIs



## larkatin (Feb 4, 2010)

Can someone please clarify?  Am I reading the CCI edits correctly that an osteopathic manipulation cannot be billed separately from an epidural steroid injection?  And can anyone explain why?


----------



## marvelh (Feb 6, 2010)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but yes, the epidural codes, 62310 and 62311, are bundled into the OMT codes.  You can not use a modifier to bypass these edits.  The epidural injections are in column 2 which means if both codes are reported on the same day by the same provider, only the OMT code will be processed for payment.

OK, don't shoot the messenger  but the basis for these edits is "Anesthesia service included in surgical procedure"


----------



## larkatin (Feb 9, 2010)

And the powers that be for CCI claim to understand and have a handle on coding/billing???  Did they look up the definitions of, say 98925 and 62311, to see if that even made sense?? ARGHH...


----------

